# Space Wolf TWC conversion



## CLT40k (Jun 18, 2010)

Done using a cold one, scout biker legs, marine torso...

C&C welcome


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

your not the first to do that, unless your the guy I faced off against at Lawrence and Younge


----------



## Arbite (Jan 1, 2010)

Theres another guy hanging around on heresy who's done the same thing, except he put his chaplain on a carnosaur.

Great conversion though. I did mine on the White Lions from the High Elf chariot.


----------



## CLT40k (Jun 18, 2010)

Hey, I'm not sold on this conversion yet... do you have pics from your White Lion conversion.

BTW KhainiteAssassin - I dig the shields on the raider...


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

danke CLT. it was just on a whim and everyone who sees it either LOVES it, or asks me why I did it where the assault nades usually come out of


----------



## Arbite (Jan 1, 2010)

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=6104&d=1272768518

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=6105&d=1272768538

There you go, they're not fantastic, but now that they're mostly painted, I'm pretty happy with them.


----------



## CLT40k (Jun 18, 2010)

Thanks! I Dig em..... Looks like the scale issue is still there though... Just wish GW would get off their duffs and make a plastic set that dosn't look like My Little Pony made sweet love the the Big Bad Wolf.... Canis is like a bad cartoon.... But I absolutly love the egyptian style false beards on the Lions...


----------

